# Remote cello Sessions



## MattConstantine (Jul 30, 2019)

Hi, I wanted to introduce myself to this board as a remote recording cellist. I've been remote recording for around 6 or 7 years now and worked with clients across the world from Hong Kong to Los Angeles (I'm based in London in the UK where I'm also available for conventional sessions). I've recorded for films, adverts, primetime TV dramas and AAA games as well as artists and songwriters in a variety of genres and I'm always looking for new composers to develop working relationships with.

My website is here: http://mattconstantine.co.uk/online-session-cello/

Audio examples:






https://open.spotify.com/track/45BrcBJJKTQBOoGS6hFrXV

Video examples:









The 13th Doctor's Sonic Screwdriver Scene + 13th's Theme


It was a pretty epic scene. ©BBC




youtu.be












NATHAN 'FLUTEBOX' LEE & THE CLINIC 'ZOMBIES' (RECORDED LIVE)


The original version of Zombies can be heard on the FLUTEBOX EP out now on SWARAJ MUSIC, available from all good online stores and via WWW.FLUTEBOX.TVAppeari...




youtu.be












The Story Of Lily - Chapter 7 - Folk


The Story Of Lily - Chapter 7 - Folk Follow Hazel Iris: Website: https://hazel-iris.com Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/hazelirismusic/ Twitter: https://t...




youtu.be





Nice to meet you all!


----------



## MattConstantine (Mar 21, 2020)

Thought I'd update this post for the modern age. I've introduced track based pricing due to lots of requests for it but the full session prices are still there too. Essentially, if you only want one track or cue recorded then pay per track, if you have several tracks or a series of cues to record then it's cheaper to book a full standard session. I also have a special price just for pitches to make it more possible to have a live player on your latest pitch at a lower rate.

All clients also get access to the kontakt libraries I have made with my cello - articulations that you won't find in many places if at all.

I hope everyone is staying safe and well.


----------



## Matt Riley (Mar 21, 2020)

I definitely need a cellist from time to time. I’ll save this thread and hit you up at some point.


----------



## MattConstantine (Mar 21, 2020)

Sounds good - nice to meet you Matt. Looking forward to working with you when you have a project on needing cello.


----------



## Henk (Mar 25, 2020)

mark


----------



## MattConstantine (Jul 28, 2020)

Just gave my website a facelift including a download of an example file with my cello sound as you would receive it - it's a short improv with no editing, FX, EQ or reverb so that if you book a session you have an idea of the sound that is going to come back.

http://mattconstantine.co.uk/online-session-cello/ (https://mattconstantine.co.uk/online-session-cello/)


----------

